# We lost a great spirit today.



## yakrafter (Aug 7, 2006)

I just wanted to share with the community that we lost a true adventurer in our community a couple days ago.

Eric Nourse is no longer with us. He passed while climbing in Argentina. There is limited information, but the situation is not over for his group, I believe one member is still lost. 

Eric was a powerful person and will always have a prominent place in my heart as someone who did not hold back in life. May he be an inspiration to us all.

I would often look around camp and he would be in 3 places at the same time, setting up a tent, while re-landscaping the river rocks (less of a big deal than I made it at the time) - dressing up as a girl by the riverside (and pulling his underwear so his balls really stuck out) - and eating banana bread he had no place eating in the kitchen (which left him afraid to leave his tent for some time). I have a feeling I will turn around in camp next year and he just might be there...in fact, now he will always be there. 

I hope that the others in peril right now find their way back to their families and my best to anyone that had the privilege of sharing time with Eric. He was awesome. When I am pushing the limits, I will think of Eric....and Derk.

If you have never crossed the line....you have no idea how close you are to it.


----------



## bouldrmatty (Aug 9, 2004)

*RIP brother...*




Just got the news from my wife... Anyone who knew Eric knows we lost an incredible human being.. Words cant explain his generosity, and his humor...

From Kandee (Erics wife)..




> December 16 Eric left for Argentina to climb Acancongua with his brother, Greg & their friend, Dave Reinhart.
> 
> Yesterday (Sunday - December 30) at 7 a.m. I was officially told that Eric had died on Saturday December 29 at 9 pm (their time)
> Greg was able to call me yesterday and explain the situation. It's long and at this time I don't feel I can truly relay it accurately. I will most certainly soon. But basically Eric arrived at their camp where all emergency rescuers had already been looking for the three. He arrived on his own, in good spirits and coherent. Just exhausted, thirsty & hungry. He just wanted to sleep and unfortunately the attempts to keep him awake failed. His heart was pumping so fast - his oxy level was too low and by sleeping something happened. He appeared to have suffered a heart attack and something was mentioned of pulmonary edema. I think everyone just assumed he was healthier than perhaps he was at that time. He was spunky and cracking jokes - just being himself!


 
I believe Dave is still missing at this time... Hope he is well...

MATT


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Eric was a blast to be around. I have so many good memories from our trips. He was a character and truly 'lived life.' I will never forget the Banana bread experience on the Salt,or the Antelope burgers that he made on the Yampa,road signs in the desert,or hearing about your MF of the Flathead adventures.His garage(compound) could make a grown man cry-with jealousy. I would never have as many days on the river,if it weren't for Eric helping me build my trailer to cater to my rafts. I'll never forget the last time I saw you this summer at the BTO on the Poudre. I live for days like that...

RIP buddy. 

Stu


----------



## bouldrmatty (Aug 9, 2004)

*Typical....*


----------



## Janet H (Jan 17, 2007)

Eric was a long time BUZZ member Mountain Buzz - View Profile: ericnourse. Sad news today.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Can't believe I'm hearing this today. Eric was the best. He wasn't always embraced or understood on mtnbuzz but it was no way a reflection of how he really was. He thought this online thing was silly. He really was that guy that _wasn't_ sitting behind a computer spouting off..he was out there getting it done. I was suprised to hear of his death, though he had climbed much harder mountains than Aconcagua, but it didn't surprise me to hear that he died off in Argentina on a real adventure. 

When people say he was generous it's because he really was the most generous person you could find. That went for anyone-he had no ego, no raditude, accepting of everyone rafter/kayaker, total newby/expert alike. He had your back no matter what, on the river and has proved this. He was always, _always _joking and always having the best time of anyone-what it's all about. His sense of humor was first class. He was what I looked for in a friend and kayaking partner. 

I'll never forget that day on the Big South when COUNT died. The way Eric wanted to honor him after that. Or the time Eric told a friend/mtn buzzard as he was scoping Double Trouble for the first time, who recently went through a separation, in typical comical Eric style: "Whattya got to lose!? Your wife just left ya" and busting out in laughter during the moment. 

Or the time on the Little South of the Poudre when it was cranking and he got a crack in his boat from boofing anything he could find. He was tired of fiddling with fixing the crack and just said screw it. He paddled it out of there(IV+), full on filling with water to where it was almost submerged. Air from inside the kayak under his skirt was being pushed up into and filling his drytop making him look like the marshmellow man while his short arms were cranking ninja strokes. All the while, he wasn't panicking, just laughing at the situation. I was in tears laughing at all of this taking place. 

Too many good times to list here. I'm gonna miss him. Thoughts go out to Kandee and his twin brother who was with him, that he always spoke highly of. RIP buddy.

-Kent


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Janet H said:


> Eric was a long time BUZZ member Mountain Buzz - View Profile: ericnourse. Sad news today.


Sad news to hear.

For anyone who didn't know Eric, or took him seriously, I would recommend reading his posts over the past several years. Everything he posted was meant to get a rise out of people and he did a good job at that. We would brain storm at take outs what would get the biggest response.

I have a lot of good memories from Eric and all but one day on Big South were very light hearted and fun. The first time I ran OBJ was with Eric and it snowed that night and we were staying in his toy hauler at the campground. In the morning we turned on the heat and were cooking breakfast when someone told us we were ruining their wilderness experience.

His first time down the Big South was with me and the next day we didn't meet up at the put-in. He met some other guy at the put-in that hadn't run it before and I remember him coming in fast to Double Trouble with no idea where he was until he saw people standing around and barely made the eddy.

There's a lot more from cutting logs out of Spencer Heights, duckieing the Little South, paddling my boat bare assed when I tried his boat because when I showed up he had half changed and didn't want to not do another lap. Kandee running shuttle for us when we did a run of the upper upper North Fork and smoothing things over with the rancher that was waiting for us. The .45 in the door. Shooting the .45 out of the moving truck.


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

RIP Nourse--what a character. We'll miss you out there.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I am sad to have stumbled uppon this, Eric is a great person, and a passionate one.

He took the time to talk to me while i was just getting started years ago, and gave me great advice, we planed on the little south fork this season, and while he will be there in spirit, I will miss him greatly.

RIP, i wish we had more time...

thank you for everything.


----------



## tinkermo (Dec 31, 2012)

*Aconcagua mountain - Dave Reinhart*

Hey guys, i am not a climber, but my wife is friends with Dave Reinhart. Do any of you have any more information on whether or not Dave made it off the mountain? finding information is difficult, and we are getting conflicting reports that he is still alive but unable to be rescued, and that he has perished.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Craig Tiffany


----------



## critchie (Dec 31, 2012)

*Dave has died*

My brother is good friends with all three. He has absolute confirmation that Dave Reinhart has indeed died.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Just skip to the end of this video to see why Eric was so much fun. This was just one adventure with Eric. He'd always up the fun ratio. Could have stood to have had a lot more trips with him. Very competent, generous, loyal...funny as all get out, but serious whenever it counted. Eric made a lot of trips come together and he was one of those guys that just made it happen. Great attributes in a friend and adventuring partner.

Big_South_Booty on Vimeo


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Here is the recent link:
David Reinhart dies in Argentine hiking incident - Portland Business Journal

I'm sorry Craig.

Eric was a great paddler and guy to know. Many memories to go on, though watching him unload that clip in Fremont's ear was one of the best. RIP Eric.


----------



## tinkermo (Dec 31, 2012)

*Dave*

Thanks Kayak and Critchie, the news sucks, but it is better to know than to be in that awful state of limbo. I am sorry for your friend Eric as well, just from the posts and videos, he seemed like a heck of a guy.

Craig


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

RIP, Eric. Sorry to see you go, brother. Condolences.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Really sorry to learn of this. Eric rocked. Only did a handful of trips with him, but they are memorable. From big south to little south to north fork shuttle on dirt bikes. I don't usually shoot at road signs, but that was a first with Eric. 

We went to do a low water Bridges run and to spice it up, I rowed the little shredder through Pine View and not to be outdone, he got in a mini me and stand up paddled it. Well. If I can find the vid, I'll add it. 

Miss you bud, so sorry Kandee.


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

*Eric removing log in Spencer*


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

Looking for some "shots" of that wild west action, but there's some typical saw work. I was always nervous heading out with Eric, but never about the boating... RIP my friend.


----------



## ericnourse (Feb 13, 2009)

*THANK YOU EVERYONE!!*

I AM JUST IN AWE AND SO HUMBLED BY EVERYONE'S FOND ACCOUNTS OF MY LOVER. I KNOW HE HAD A SILLY TENDENCY TO TRY AND FIRE EVERYONE UP ON THIS. TRUST ME - I HAD TO SIT IDLY BY REMIND HIM TO CHECK HIS SPELLING, LISTEN TO HIM AS HE WROTE AND REWROTE SOMETHING TO BE ''JUUUUST RITE'' AND WATCH AND WAIT WITH HIM AS HE LAUGHED HIS KNEE SLAPPER LAUGH WHEN HE MANAGED TO ACCOMPLISH THAT TASK!!
NOW - SINCE YOU ALL KNOW ERIC WOULDN'T STOOP TO AN 'AVATAR' BECAUSE HE WANTED TO BE SURE EVVVERYONE KNOW 'IT WAS HIM' THAT SAID 'THAT!' .. I'M HAVING THE GREATEST TIME READING THE BANANA BREAD STORIES AND SEEING THOSE SEXY SWIM SUIT SHOTS - AGAIN!! 
I AM GRATEFUL TO SEE SUCH KIND WORDS AND MEMORIES. HIS FAMILY IS SAD BEYOND IMAGINE. HE CALLED ME FROM THE MTN ON XMAS EVE. GIDDY AS COULD BE IN A BENT UP TENT IN 60MPH WINDS!! BUT TOLD ME HE HAD TO WISH ME MERRY CHRISTMAS AND SAY HE LOVED ME.  DOESN'T GET BETTER THAN THAT.
GOD BLESS YOU ALL - BE SAFE IN ALL YOU DO. THANK YOU!!
KANDEE NOURSE


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Colorado man among two mountaineers killed on Argentina climb - The Denver Post


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Sad news. My condolences to the family, friends, and loved ones left behind. 

I didn't know Eric well, but I paddled with him a few times. Eric stood out as quite a character, which is saying a lot since he stood out amidst a scene of crazy kayakers.

I'll never forget seeing Eric firing off his gun while Freemont chugged a bottie beer. Everyone who paddled with Eric had a host of crazy stories to tell about him. 

Farewell Eric.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

RIP Eric, I'll miss you my friend...

Kandee, my condolences to you and Eric's family. Eric was a great man who lived a huge life. I'll always remember our adventures together, his big heart, and his drive to push it just a little further every time. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

I only paddled a few times with Eric, but they were memorable and I really enjoyed his company. He had a great energy and was quite a funny dude. His thread here on the Buzz about paddling with a trashbag drytop was classic! I'm really saddened to hear of his passing and feel for his friends and family. RIP Eric, you lived life to the fullest.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

*Mini Me SUP thru Pine View...*

A small glimpse of a fun, memorable day Eric spent with my family...we'll miss his smile and fantastic sense of humor. So sorry for your loss Kandee.

Eric-Mini Me SUP - YouTube


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks for the clip, Frank's! Made me laugh. Still missing that focker and wishing I got to say goodbye. 

Here's a nice article the Greeley paper did about him. I thought it was a good summary of his life. Plus it talks about his love for wild and scenic online places.

Greeley man dies on peak in Argentina | GreeleyTribune.com

He has a growing facebook memorial page. Like it if you'd like. Some nice pics and tributes to the man.

Eric Nourse Memorial | Facebook


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I didn’t know Eric well, but I found myself on the river with him a few times over the last several years. The first time I met him was when Roy and I were looking to rally a few others to do a Big South run. Our conversation (to the best of my memory) went something like this:

Roy: This mountainbuzz guy Eric Nourse is going to meet us at Ted’s place. Hopefully it works out ok.
Me: What do you mean?
Roy: Well, he has an interesting sense of humor.
Me: What do you mean?
Roy: Well, I called his phone and got voicemail for his flooring business. The message was something like “You’ve reached Eric Nourse with Nourse Flooring. At Nourse Flooring, we’ll get down on our hands and knees to service you.”
Me: Should be an interesting day.

When we did meet Eric at Ted’s place, he offered to drive his truck up the canyon and I shared a ride, just the two of us, for the hour long drive up. I immediately noticed a couple of firearms in plain view inside his car, but after him offering some deliciously elk jerky, I decided he probably wasn’t going to shoot me.

About half an hour into the drive he began to crank his head around me to look out the passenger window. I offered him a quizzical look and he explained to me that he’d been shooting at a marmot the other day and wanted to see if he could see any blood splattered on the rock. I believe that was after he told me how shortly after moving to Colorado he’d decided to solo the Narrows at 6’ in his playboat, said he’d almost killed himself and decided not to do that again. I began worrying more and more about who I’d just struck an alliance with. But once we got on the water Eric made smart decisions and was a solid boater - albeit a bit rusty.

But here’s the flip side of the somewhat intimidating stocky guy with lots of firearms. Eric also engaged in pretty interesting conversation for our entire drive. He seemed to take a sincere interest in my life, my work, where I grew up, how I got into boating, etc. He told me about growing up in Oregon, some of the adventures he’d had and what seemed like a bottomless list of things he was excited about doing. 

I later figured out that it was hardly chance that I found myself getting a ride up the canyon with Eric. He was the type always offering to lend a hand. I remember arriving at Escalante one spring day, doing a late evening lap with no shuttle set, and at the takeout, before I could even set my boat down, Eric was volunteering to shuttle us back up to get our car. The next morning at Escalante we were sitting in an eddy above the gorge and out nowhere comes some guy in a Villain with a helmet prominently decorated with stenciled words: “CHAINSAWS, GUNS, BEER, WOMEN.” How could you not laugh? You know damn well he did love all those things, but he had a wicked sardonic sense of humor. Eric grabs the eddy with us and explains that he woke up late, everybody had left, so he had to solo the run to catch up with somebody - can he join us through the Gorge? Of course! Something fun was bound to happen. 

I remember another time running into Eric and his crew on the Slate where some huge log was blocking the entire river. Eric was there bear hugging the end of the log, ass in the air, trying to figure out a way to extract the log - another one of his favorite pastimes. 

One last thing I’d like to point out is that he was out on the Big South the day Derk (Count) died. He was noticeably moved by the incident and placed a small tile with an inscription to Derk on a rock in the eddy in the middle of the drop. Look for it if you’re ever there. I thought it was a kind and thoughtful gesture that also exemplified what sort of person Eric was. 

Honestly, I thought the guy was a little crazy, but good crazy! He was the kind of guy that makes life interesting. I can only offer my sincere sympathy to all Eric’s family and friends. I’ll miss running into him on the river. The Colorado boating scene won’t be the same without him.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Damn! I just got on the buzz for the first time this year and this is what I found. I offer my condolences to his family and friends. I am not going to pretend to be his BFF, but every time I boated with Eric it was a great time. He makes me think of the word "big". Big truck, Big camper, Big smile and a big mouth behind that to talk some shit with. That is usually how I remember him just talking lots of shit. 
This sucks and I am sorry for those who were super close to him. 

I actually have pics of what Kevin was talking about at CB in the above post. I also have a shot of him in rip your head off on Daisy/Slate. I was laughing my ass off when we were trying to get that log out cause eventually it just looked like Eric was trying to hump the log.

R.I.P.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

I never met Eric but i guess a good thing to come out of this is i have since become better friends with his surviving twin Greg. I am sure his spirit will live on.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks for those pics, RealDad. That was a good day. 

KSC, Well put. And I totally forgot about his voicemail messages. They were always changing and always cracking my ass up. How could you not love and laugh at somebody like that..he was the _good_ kind of crazy. 

A couple days after Derk died he and I went back up there to put that plaque up. I told him I didn't want anything to do with putting it up because I didn't need some earth-huggin Colorado tree humper getting all bent, like they did about the Little South wood removal we did. But it totally speaks to how kind and thoughtful he was. Not many of you ego freaks would do something like that for somebody you barely knew. 

Chainsaws, guns, beer and women. Eric would be proud to know I'm now a gun owner. I'll be lightin up street signs in his honor.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Great slideshow from his memorial service.

Eric Nourse's Slide Show Video from the Colorado Service - YouTube


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

What a great slideshow. I can't claim to have known Eric very well either, but the fact that I still have a moderately amusing story speaks for itself as to how big and impressionable his personality was. I had gotten in touch with him on the buzz regarding a Grand trip...I believe it was in 2011 (?) and we had a lot of ridiculous banter about personalities on river trips and how he wasn't interested in anyone that was going to say they "couldn't eat this" and "would only eat that..." Idea being that he wasn't interested in river tripping with high maintenance folk. 
Somehow we started talking about local products vs walmart products....believe it or not we had a conversation about a local skin care line called "MyChelle," that I brought up and he thought his wife, Candy, might like....He said he thought he might try to find it for her.
I didn't get to go on the Grand trip, but finally met him a bit later on the Poudre gnarrows. I'd never met him before and was meeting another paddler I had never met before (FLOWTORCH) at Teds...Eric and I had communicated about paddling and said for me to meet some guy at Teds that would be in a big truck with a boat on top....okay....sounded good enough.... We were going to meet him up at the PI/TO for the gnarrows. Whne we got up there, this monkey like man come bounding out from a tree across the road and as obnoxiously as possible says, "you guys going kayaking? I want to go kayaking. Think I could go kayaking?" (or somethingto that effect.....I wasn't too sure what to think...there was no other vehicle at the TO/PI so I wasn't sure who this dude was or why he came barreling out from behind a tree. FLOWTORCH held a straight face for about 5 seconds before they laughed.....then we all went boating. 

Oh, and I heard one of those voice mail messages of him that said something to the effect of being a multi-millionaire....and to leave a message.......

What a character.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

^^That made me laugh. Funny little fucker...

I was lucky enough to fine one of his business cards the other day. A very fancy card with his business motto on it--"we'll get on our hands and knees to service you." I'll be holding on to that one.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I said 2011, but it must have been more like 2009 or so, because i was still taking prerequs for nursing school..... i bet that was a fun Grand trip!


----------

